# Duality Or Dubidha



## ravneet_sb (Oct 14, 2011)

Sat Sri Akaal,

This is about division in humans caused by ignorance, due to deviation in thoughts or action.

Topics that creates "DUALITY" and hence conflict, 

"GURU'S BANI" has shown us the way to shed the path of duality (DUBIDHA)


 so that humans with different ideas, can stay together.

Duality of thought causes conflicts to the extent of extremist.

There shall be clean conclusions to the topic

"Any Discussion without "Conclusion" is "Confusion"


As a direction of life 

What shall be the right path of living.



The answer to "self" is

If other's Also do the same What I do, I will accept

and if Other's don't do, Yet I will not Change my path 

It has no deviation

It is the righteous path for "Self"




This can be applied to all "DUAL" feelings related 

to five basic habits of SEX FOOD SECURITY RELATION and EGO

in which mind is trapped and discuss a lot as "RIGHT" or "WRONG"


----------



## spnadmin (Oct 14, 2011)

I have moved the thread to the Gurmat Vichar section. The topic is important and has its grounding in Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji.  Gurmat means the Guru's wisdom, not our personal ponderings and musings. Let's be guided by that. Please post in accordance with Sri Guru Granth Sahib Ji, using shabads and other Sikh resources (histories, Sikh Rehat Maryada, writings of scholars) as needed.


----------

